# Blue polish suggestion



## swedgal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I just got 2 Nfu Oh polishes from a friend of mine that was on holiday in asia. I did not know anything about this brand but I fell immediately in love with the colors (she got me the 51 and 52). By googling I found a lot of great manis with those colors, I am not very artistic but I thought I could try to layer them, for the 51 I will try some purple as a base but I do not own any blue polish and I think the 52 would look good on top of such a color.

Any suggestion?


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 10, 2011)

I think both of those would look pretty over OPI's Russian Navy or OPI's yoga-ta get this blue... I was also thinking OPI's Ski Teal We Drop, but I can't picture how that would look.


----------



## swedgal (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Lucy and thank you for your reply!

I love OPI polishes and their brushes, I had a look at those colors and they all look nice, russian navy seems more of a fall color to me while yoga-ta looks more "summery". I hope I will make up my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 11, 2011)

Could you show us swatches of the colors, that might help us make some suggestions.


----------



## swedgal (Aug 11, 2011)

Unfortunately I do not have a good camera right now and I actually wonder if it is possible to capture those polishes on camera, they have those multicolor glitter/flakes that already in the bottle seems to change shade at every turn. I'll try to link some swatches I found in my favourite blogs

http://the-polished-perfectionist.blogspot.com/2010/12/one-polish-to-rule-them-all-nfu-oh-no.html

http://www.all-you-desire.com/2009/10/nfu-oh-52-color-club-black.html


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 11, 2011)

your welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If i think of any more blues I will let you know... some teals might look neat with one of these flakies. 

i wish i owned nfu oh 51, the only nfu oh's i own are #64 &amp; 65.

oh i thought this looked cute.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, those are gorgeous polishes!


----------



## Steffi (Aug 13, 2011)

My first Nfu-oh is coming in the mail...61.






I've been meaning to try those colors and I've wanted that one for EVER...but it's almost always out of stock.


----------



## satojoko (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my lord, those are definitely drool-worthy nail polishes! Great, now I have a new quest &gt; to obtain some of these to add to my collection  Even the bottles are gorgeous unto themselves!

I have a very sheer polish, Sinful Colors Bali Mist I believe it is, which is like a transluscent, gorgeous ultra-violet. It's very mutidimensional and would look great over these, catching the tones and highlights in the flakes. I use it a lot even over creme colors, which really makes them jump out at you. Every time I use it over my nil polish, somebody always comments and says my nails look gorgeous. I find it's far too sheer to use on it's own, but layered over other colors it just screams to be noticed. In a good way!


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 13, 2011)

Nfu Oh 51 is dupe-ish to Clarins 230, the only polish that comes close. But of course the Clarins doesn't have flakies and the Nfu Oh is darker, so no true dupe.

If I was you, I'd just head over to the nearest store where you usually buy polish and pick up a blue or two. Almost every brand sells blue now so it shouldn't be too hard for you to find some. I'd like to see a mani with dark blue under but with one accent nail with either a medium or light blue under the Nfu Oh 52.


----------



## swedgal (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all ladies!

I have just got a few polishes in the mail so I will wait a while before ordering more but I guess I will go for OPI russian navy and Misa "spinning out of control" that could be used under both polishes. Meanwhile I tried the 51 on top of OPI diva of gineva and I can't stop looking at my nails!!!!

This polishes are amazing, I guess I will have to get some more (nr 40 and 50 are on my list), luckily I found a website that sells those and the price seems reasonable but I do not know how much they charge for shipping. Anyway the address is www.viis.ee


----------



## GoddessofWar (Aug 14, 2011)

I love #51! Its beautiful!


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 14, 2011)

oh my god! you've now given me a new expensive wish list! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *swedgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...



Nfu Oh has some GORGEOUS polishes but I can't justify spending around $13 for one bottle.

Those curious as to what 51 &amp; 52 looks like....

Nfu Oh Victorian polish Number 051







Nfu Oh Victorian polish Number 052


----------



## swedgal (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi zadidoll and thanks for the pics!

I can understand that 13 dollars for a polish seems a lot but it depends on what are you used to. The average price for polishes in Europe is 15 dollars!!!

On the other hand I can't imagine to have a whole collection of those polishes, I think that once you own 2 or 3 bottles you can be more than satisfied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babydoll riah (Aug 16, 2011)

I personally love the color "Robin" from Zoya nailpolish... a pretty robin egg blue!

You can see the color on my toe nails from the Video I put in my review and giveaway blog: http://joansproductreviewsandgiveaways.blogspot.com/2011/07/bare-feet-shoes-beautiful-shoes-at.html The still picture of my feet in blue polish, is from Spa Rituals, looks kelly green indoors... and with flash is more blue... it's from Spa Rituals, it's going to be out in their Fall Collection (when it comes out) it's called "Rhythm of life" (you can see the color difference in the pictures of a product review I did here).

I hope that this helps you.


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

I only have one blue nailpolish which is Skinny Jeans from Sephora by OPI.


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

I know what is going to be on my Christmas list this year. That polish is stunning.

****Love and Nailpolish****


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 13, 2011)

My fav is OPI's Yoga-Ta Get This Blue from the China collection. I love the navy color so much!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 16, 2011)

OPI Dating a Royal, Essie Aruba Blue or Trophy Wife, and Lippmann I Know What Boys Like. DaR is more of a royal blue, the Essie's are duo-chromes, and the Lippmann is more of a cobalt creme. None of these are particularly cheap, though. I usually OPI Absolutely Alice (a glitter, LE) and layer it over NYC East Village, a turquoise/gold duochrome. The NYC is crappy on it's own, but it keeps my AA's full.


----------



## kekeka (Sep 16, 2011)

I love OPI Road House Blues is Touring America Collection for Fall/Winter 2011






http://www.herstyle-shop.com/product/opi-nail-polish-t32-road-house-blues-opi-new-2011-fall-collection


----------

